# Extension of 3 month visitor visa how?



## grimmjow2000 (May 10, 2019)

Hi guys, can someone recommend how I should go about getting a 3 month extension to a family member's 3 month visa (expires in May).


----------



## RobynLeila (Mar 7, 2020)

You will apply through VFS, but they are currently closed until the end of April. Usually, as long as you apply and have your appointment before the old one expires, you're okay. You will just need to include a letter as to why you didn't apply 60 days before the old one expired and in this case, you have a very good excuse - lockdown! After you've filled in the form online and paid the fee, you will make an appointment at your local VFS office. You will need to take the following:
• Passport valid for no less than 30 days after expiry of the intended visit.
• Statement or documentation detailing the purpose and duration of the visit
• Proof of a valid return or onward ticket or sufficient financial means to purchase such ticket or to facilitate the return of the applicant.
• Proof of sufficient financial means
• Letter stating why you didn't apply 60 days before the visa expired.

Then you wait for the answer (6-8 weeks) and you are allowed to stay in SA until you receive your answer. If it is a NO, you have 7 days to leave the country.

This is from all my research and experience. We got the confirmation that our answer was waiting at VFS a day after lockdown started, so we haven't been able to go in and get it!


----------

